# Almost comical



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

No I take that back it is comical!! Coming off a grass cut for a homeowner that I got paid CASH to do and 50 to boot (15k sq ft) no pics no uploading no phone calls from cube monkeys neighbors wanting a quote because they loved the way it looked. As I leave I see a guy with a fairly nice truck with a brand new trailer and a brand new Zero turn mower (Farris) guessing worth about 8-10k. I see him standing in the front yard taking pictures and think you poor [email protected] you just sold your soul!! Another sucker that's going to make bank...........NOT!! Gonna keep an eye out around August looking for him I figure by then he will have lost his rear end I could probably give him pennies on the dollar for the mower!! (I'm so cynical lol)


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

So What?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

adorler said:


> So What?


???
Just thought I'd share it that's all. Felt sorry for the guy he probably bought in to the lies of some regional.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

cover2 said:


> ???
> Just thought I'd share it that's all. Felt sorry for the guy he probably bought in to the lies of some regional.



Yep, Probably the $25 Screwguard cuts but man you'll have volume!!!


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

mtmtnman said:


> Yep, Probably the $25 Screwguard cuts but man you'll have volume!!!


I am sure there is a waiting list for becoming a grass cut vendor


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe he works for a broker doing DIRECT work? I would be the one laughing at you doing a lawn for $50 when I would be charging double or triple for the same lawn. So you got cash for doing that lawn huh? You gonna let your uncle Sam know about that? Didn't think so. So who is the hack (working for cash and not paying taxes) and who has that nice new shinny equipment (tax expense)?
Not everyone out there works for Safeguard, national, regional, etc....
Some of us only work directly with the banks, asset managers, brokers,etc..
and we make A HELL OF A LOT MORE THEN YOU GUYS.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Maybe he works for a broker doing DIRECT work? I would be the one laughing at you doing a lawn for $50 when I would be charging double or triple for the same lawn. So you got cash for doing that lawn huh? You gonna let your uncle Sam know about that? Didn't think so. So who is the hack (working for cash and not paying taxes) and who has that nice new shinny equipment (tax expense)?
> Not everyone out there works for Safeguard, national, regional, etc....
> Some of us only work directly with the banks, asset managers, brokers,etc..
> and we make A HELL OF A LOT MORE THEN YOU GUYS.


 Yeah.......you might want to go to the dentist and get that exposed nerve looked at......and who is YOU GUYS?


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

cover2 said:


> Yeah.......you might want to go to the dentist and get that exposed nerve looked at......and who is YOU GUYS?


"YOU GUYS" = 90% of the idiots on this site who cant find work for themselves! Come here asking about every rinky dink middleman out there instead of going direct.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> "YOU GUYS" = 90% of the idiots on this site who cant find work for themselves! Come here asking about every rinky dink middleman out there instead of going direct.


"YOU GUYS" should pay attention to this poster he has a formula that seems to work.:thumbup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> "YOU GUYS" = 90% of the idiots on this site who cant find work for themselves! Come here asking about every rinky dink middleman out there instead of going direct.


 Wow just wow you really are a piece of work. I make an assumption which I will readily admit to about a guy I see and you in turn make an assumption about me and many of the participants on this forum. I don't know you and you don't know me or the guys on this forum but the neat thing about this forum is you can click on a member and look at all of their posts. Looking at all of yours everybody seems to piss you off so why do you participate? Or is your way of helping contractors on here by being condescending and arrogant because you are the one and only, best in the business, nobody is better than thou, you people are stupid and I'm gonna tell you the way it is cause nobody makes more money than me! I'll give you my accountants number if you want to know whether I pay my taxes or not to. You might want to get your blood pressure checked as well because if you keep reading posts from the "idiots" on this board you might just "have the big one weezy".


----------



## Mr. Sorry (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol I work direct and for nationals and I take pics of everything. Even private clients I take pics. One day they might not want to send that payment and guess who has repeated pics. Me. you say your making more money so why do you even bother on here. one would think they don't need the info.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

If us "rinky dink" people weren't here asking questions this forums would be dead. I don't see you "experienced" people posting anything about anything because you all know everything already.

Add to that with the snotty comments on peoples posts your making it so other new people don't want to ask silly questions from experienced people out of fear that someone like you will post something snotty about their question, thereby killing the whole idea of a "Forum's" to begin with.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

After I finshed a recut on a property today that I've already pocketed over a grand on in 2 trips, I cut the neighbors yard for $40 as well. Oh, I cut it last month for $60. I also followed that up with $1800 in bids because they want their yard to look like the vacant house next door. No advertising other than the quality of my work speaking for itself. No travel costs since I'm already going there every 2 weeks. I work for regionals, realtors, and anyone else that puts money in my pocket reliably. Doesn't matter to me but I'm not going to waste my time speculating on what the other guys are doing. While I was there 2 landscaping companies were in the neighborhood working, they didn't get that customer's cash but I did. Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

You wouldn't last a day around here with that attitude. Talk about how much you make and they'll send you walking. Just sayin ...


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Newbie said:


> If us "rinky dink" people weren't here asking questions this forums would be dead. I don't see you "experienced" people posting anything about anything because you all know everything already.
> 
> Add to that with the snotty comments on peoples posts your making it so other new people don't want to ask silly questions from experienced people out of fear that someone like you will post something snotty about their question, thereby killing the whole idea of a "Forum's" to begin with.


Well, may be because "old" people started and quit long time before you? 
Many on this forum moved on to another areas and don't do P&P for nationals any more.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Trust me I'm not bragging about an $1800 bid. I'm just saying just because someone is doing preservation work for a regional or national doesn't mean there aren't other avenues to get work from. I diversify. The neighbor's $40 grass cut put cash in my crew's pocket that day and covered my gas instead of waiting 30-45 days for it and gave them motivation to keep turning out quality work so more people want us working for them.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Newbie said:


> If us "rinky dink" people weren't here asking questions this forums would be dead. I don't see you "experienced" people posting anything about anything because you all know everything already.
> 
> Add to that with the snotty comments on peoples posts your making it so other new people don't want to ask silly questions from experienced people out of fear that someone like you will post something snotty about their question, thereby killing the whole idea of a "Forum's" to begin with.


:thumbdown: WOW, did you even read my post?? First of all, where did I call you or anyone on here rinky dink???? I was talking about the companies you like to work for! You know, when you look on the first page of this forum and 15 out of 20 post are "Hey, anyone have any info on Johnny's Preservation? I bet these guys are gonna be different!

And where did I post snotty comments?? I am pretty sure the original poster was the one being snotty, trying to bash someone for having new equipment and taking photos of a lawn, he jumped to the conclusion that the guy wasn't going to make it and he would swoop in at the end of the year to buy his brand new equipment for pennies on the dollar :icon_rolleyes:

Also, the op is NOT a newbie, and he was NOT asking any questions!

And lastly, I HAVE tried to help but I gave up long ago on trying to help others on this forum.

Your ENTIRE post is FULL OF FAIL:thumbdown:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

KIDS GO TO YOUR ROOMS! :wheelchair: :shutup::shutup::shutup::shutup:


----------

